# FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped*

The intake is used but in very good cond and i started to polish , but just don't have the time.


_Modified by thumpergtivw at 9:31 AM 10-24-2009_


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*

bump


----------



## raceonlyrabbit (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*

Do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (raceonlyrabbit)*

220 shipped


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*

bump


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

Is this for 8v or 16v. If 8v, is it counterflow, or crossflow?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (franque)*

it is 8 valve counterflow.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

make me an offer


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

bump


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

bump


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

IM sent


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

im sent


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thumpergtivw)*

Im sent back....lol


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

bump


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

$200 shipped and i will throw in a soft mount kit.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*

bump


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $200 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

ttt


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

ttt


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

175 shipped


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*

ttt


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4734212


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

That's poppin,to im going to go M/S.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*

polishing now almost complete


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

ttt


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

ttt


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $220 shipped (thumpergtivw)*

ttt


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD $250 (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## trailsporn2 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Lynx single sidedraft intake manifold*

Hello!Do you still have your LYNX SINGLE SIDEDRAFT INTAKE MANIFOLD?If yes I would be interested od it.Thanks Peter


----------

